# Used boat recommendations sought



## jcgomez (Jul 31, 2007)

I am looking for a do it all boat. Currently, I have a Maverick HPX tunnel boat. But, I would like something a little bigger. I want to use the boat to roam the surf and head to my shack in the land cut. Thus, I need a boat with a tunnel to fish the flats around the land cut. Preferably, I would like a Florida style boat, but drawing a blank. Any and all input greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*The Boating Forum*

_The boating forum would get you more results._


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Check out the pangas. I have a Panga Marine Yucatan and do much of what you describerd. It is a little big for running the flats, but will get shallow with a Porta Bracket. There are also shorter, tunnel pangas available.


----------



## jcgomez (Jul 31, 2007)

Hunter, 

Thanks for the reply. Who makes a tunnel panga? And what is the model? Thanks again.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Boston Whaler*

Go with a Boston Whaler. Nice 22 or 25 Outrage will take anyhting that the Gulf of Mexico can dish out. They hold their value.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Catch 22 said:


> Go with a Boston Whaler. Nice 22 or 25 Outrage will take anyhting that the Gulf of Mexico can dish out. They hold their value.


You cant go wrong with a Boston Whaler.


----------



## jcgomez (Jul 31, 2007)

Do they make a BW with a tunnel?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Try a jack plate instead of a tunnel... you will find it hard to compromise between a boat that will get you out beyond the jetties regularly and a boat to run in the flats constantly as well. The two don't mix well. Best bet would be a bay boat with a jack plate... and very little deadrise.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Scott said:


> Try a jack plate instead of a tunnel... you will find it hard to compromise between a boat that will get you out beyond the jetties regularly and a boat to run in the flats constantly as well. The two don't mix well. Best bet would be a bay boat with a jack plate... and very little deadrise.


This is true!
:brew::brew::brew:


----------



## 18outrage (Oct 12, 2007)

REELING 65 said:


> You cant go wrong with a Boston Whaler.


I have a good looking 1984 Boston Whaler 18' Outrage with a new Yamaha 150 for sale in the classifieds.....Handles near shore and bays very well.


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

No doubt, there is no one perfect boat, each has its pro's and con's. There is an awesome 23' Sea Craft for sale though Texas Sportfish & Yacht Sales, I'll even through in a 6" jack plate. Check out Gause Built @ gausebuiltboats.com , this may be my next boat. Or you can check out some older Aqua Sport flat backs- these boats can be found realitivily cheap. with a little $$ they can make a nice semi custom rig with a shallow draft.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The new Maverick HPX 18 would be very high on my list to do what you want.


----------

